# Sprint GTI Festival - 11th April



## joshm (Jun 27, 2009)

Anyone going to this at Santa Pod?



Damn it, spelled "Spring" wrong :wall:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

im down tha meet in newport on the saturday.........mrs would do her nut


----------

